# Cargador + baterías en paralelo



## Gabriel_ACE (Oct 22, 2019)

Hola a todos tengo una pequeña duda

tengo una moto electrica la cual traje como es de esperar una bateria y su propio cargador, el tema es que mi modelo de moto permite llevar en su interior 2 baterias de litio

asi que mi idea es comprar una segunda bateria para extender el alcance de mi moto

la duda es.... si yo hago un cable adaptador que permita enchufar ambas baterias a la fuente que se encarga de cargarlas, corro el riesgo de que se sobre exija la fuente y se queme? o solamente en vez de tardar 1 hora en cargar la bateria tardara 2 por estar en paralelo


Gracias por la ayudita que me puedan dar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2019)

Opción 2


Gabriel_ACE dijo:


> o solamente en vez de tardar 1 hora en cargar la bateria tardara 2 por estar en paralelo


----------



## Gabriel_ACE (Oct 22, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción 2


Gracias por tu respuesta

es lo que yo creia, porque no es un transformador... es una fuente, supuse que deberia regular el flujo de corriente

de todas formas, hay alguna manera de que pueda verificarlo?

saludos Cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2019)

Si , es un cargador conmutado-switching , regula la corriente de carga hasta llegar a la tensión de carga completa , puedes probar tranquilo


----------

